# Need Help With 92F



## cxm (Oct 11, 2013)

Are any of y'all familiar with the Beretta 92F?

I'm not a big Beretta fan in general, but I do have some of their guns... including a 92F. Now before everyone starts 'rawhiding' me about having a 92F I was able to buy a police trade in 92F about 15 years ago... after some spiffing up it looks ok... I used it to help some of our assigned military personnel get in practice for deployments to the mid east. I have used it for a loaner gun from time to time and it has worked well for that. :

Anyway, I need help with a problem...

The left decocker on the slide is very loose... this part seems to be held on the shaft of the right hand decocking lever by two pins... and one seems to have fallen out.

Is this lever in fact held in place with a pin? If so can anyone suggest a good source of parts for Beretta pistols?

Thanks in advance...

V/r

Chuck


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Brownells is a good source. Check their link on this site.

Midwest Gun Works did fine by me.

Some parts are a challenge to get as the MD facility moves to Tennessee.


----------



## KenJSr (Apr 16, 2015)

CW....did you send your Beretta to Midwest Gun Works?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

No. I needed other parts for another firearm. I fix them myself.


I have been considering getting the steel replacement kit for my 96a1. It includes the safety/decocker, trigger, mag release and guide rod. The originals are either a cast metal or high impact polymer.
The kit is currently out of stock, and probably will be until the new Tennessee plant gets running, but they do have some of the pieces available separately.

If I remember correctly, you need a very small punch for the pins and the assembly must be rotated to allow proper knockout-replacement of the safety/decocker. 

You might want to check out some local hardware stores for pins. Look for the nuts/bolts section with the slide out tray boxes. I've been amazed at what you can find there. 
Often its cheap enough to get an assortment to find the one that fits.


----------

